# Spitfire Ostinato Bulider



## dodecabilly (Jul 12, 2020)

I made this comment regarding latest Spitfire ostinato based library:




dodecabilly said:


> I do have a couple of ostinato patches from various libraries, but I keep coming back to Spitfire's ostinato builder inside Chamber Strings. It is more flexible, and in some ways even more realistic. First, you don't have to use any time stretching algorithm when syncing to DAW, which will distort the sound sometimes, and you also can edit individual velocities of each note, make expressive accents, crescendos, polyrhythms of any kind etc. These dedicated ostinato libraries may use pre-recorded phrases to achieve realism, but they end up sounding flat and dull, as they are not as detailed as short articulations within a standard library. So, i really don't see myself gaining anything from a library like this.




so here is an example of what I had in mind. This piece is the result of my noodling with Spitfire's Ostinatum for the first time - both on strings and woodwinds short articulations. Libraries used: Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra (chamber edition) + BHCT.


----------



## Oliver (Jul 12, 2020)

great!


----------



## dodecabilly (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Trevor Meier (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm working on several pieces with ostinato at the moment. This is a great example of what can be done with these libraries!


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 23, 2020)

This is super cool. I neeeever play around with the ostinato sections of those players. Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 23, 2020)

Very cool! Lots to like about that. Another great thing about the Spitfire Ostinatum is you can send the MIDI out and control other libraries with it making it twice as useful.


----------



## rmak (Dec 23, 2020)

dodecabilly said:


> I made this comment regarding latest Spitfire ostinato based library:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




May I ask what patches you are using for bhct? Does ostinatum work with bhct? It sounds like the last few notes of the composition are bhct? Thanks


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 23, 2020)

rmak said:


> May I ask what patches you are using for bhct? Does ostinatum work with bhct? It sounds like the last few notes of the composition are bhct? Thanks


Ostinatum works on almost all short patches in SF libraries for Kontakt.


----------



## Chamberfield (Dec 23, 2020)

This is really cool! The Ostinatum is one of those buried features that I never pay attention to, and frankly I think SA should promote it more.

This has inspired me to go have another look.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Dec 23, 2020)

This was rather enlightening. Never used the ostinatium functionality, should definitely start to do that now I’ve listened to this!


----------

